# Look what UPS dropped off today!



## dpeart (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't wait!

Even Duchess is happy to see it








The box was entirely coverd with clear packing tape.  Took a while to figure out how to open it without destroying the box.  I'm an original box hoarder.







Yes, much more than a handle!













Finally out of the box!







One last shot







I'm pretty excited to get my MTN 5L (15lb) stuffer.  Now I just need my order from sausagemaker.com to come through with the casing!

dave


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 3, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAA!!!

 Congrats!!

   Craig


----------



## gotarace (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice looking Stuffer...Bring on the Q-View !!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats 
you will love it.


----------



## venture (Jan 3, 2012)

If you have ever stuffed from a grinder, you will be in hog heaven. Congrats!

I hoard big boxes, too.  I use them, with safety factors, for an indoor practice range with my air rifle when I can't make it out to the range!

Practice, practice, practice!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats .

hope the UPS Man drop off one of them boxes at my house soon.


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

COOL nice stuffer. I need to get me 1 but funds not in the cards right now.


----------



## venture (Jan 3, 2012)

I forgot to add?

Could I borrow your dog for about 10 years?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice!! Now you need to make a batch of sausage to see how it works,


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

Great looking stuffer! Can't wait to see your first round of sausages!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 4, 2012)

Now thats a funny looking lamp.


----------



## frosty (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!  It's as big as the dog!  Beautiful!  Cannot wait to see the future results.


----------



## dpeart (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to making some stuffed sausage.  I've only done 4 batches of sausage so far, all fresh and very good.  Suggestions on what is a good beginner sausage to stuff?  I ordered the 38-42mm hog casings thinking of doing a smoked kielbasa type sausage.

dave


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats on the stuffer.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    will be looking forward to your next sausage process...

Joe


----------



## chefrob (Jan 4, 2012)

congrats on the new stuffer..........i think ya need more plants in yer tank.


----------



## dpeart (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes the tank needs some serious attention :)  I need to go on a trim fest and clean it out.

dave
 


chefrob said:


> congrats on the new stuffer..........i think ya need more plants in yer tank.


----------



## lowpull (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought one that looks just like that, when I went to use it a lot of meat ended up on top of the pusher plate. Turns out they shipped it with the rubber seal on the plate installed backwards. Just something to check.


----------



## dpeart (Jan 4, 2012)

so does the loose lip go up or down?  For me it was installed with the "flap" up, away from the meat.  It seems that it would be hard to get the plunger into the tank with it installed the other way.

dave
 


lowpull said:


> I bought one that looks just like that, when I went to use it a lot of meat ended up on top of the pusher plate. Turns out they shipped it with the rubber seal on the plate installed backwards. Just something to check.


----------



## lowpull (Jan 5, 2012)

Well , may be they did install it right. Ive only used the one time so far. But it seems that if the lip makes it easier to install , it would make it easier for the meat to slip past. I will try it the opposite way the next time and see how it works.


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 5, 2012)

You will love it. I bought the same


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks tuff enough to get the job done!...Congrats...Only on a Smoking Web site can a group of guys get the same excitement out of a friends new Stuffer as a friends new Baby!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## big casino (Jan 5, 2012)

That looks like a nice toy, actually it looks just like my Weston 11lb'er except yours is all SS the frame on the weston is painted


----------

